# R8 maple bursts



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

A seller in toronto has one at $4500 and a guy in Blainville QC has one at $3500. Serial numbers are consecutive. Just interesting to see them for sale at the same time one number apart. Very pretty guitars too.

2008 Gibson R8 Custom Shop Limited Edition | Guitares | Laval/Rive Nord | Kijiji

2008 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul R8 VOS | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I always loved those. I had friend up north that had one, beautiful guitars.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The one listed in Toronto for $4500 is also listed in the west island of Montreal. Both listings say “local cash sale only”....ummm....O....K....


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> The one listed in Toronto for $4500 is also listed in the west island of Montreal. Both listings say “local cash sale only”....ummm....O....K....



Yeah, I'm not clear on exactly what's happening there either. Ad also says no trades but I was offered straight trade for a Jr I had posted. Strange....


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

And it’s listed in Edmonton this am for $2K. Total scam.

2008 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul R8 VOS | Guitars | Strathcona County | Kijiji

I just got the text from him saying that “Someone else really wants it...” but if I send a $500 deposit it’s mine. Beware.


----------



## 40fives (Mar 23, 2018)

Chatting with him now. Scam foe sure.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow. So are any of these for real?


----------



## Guitarzan68 (Dec 16, 2019)

I just messaged him too, says he needs quick cash due to his daughter's medical bills


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think the one in Blainville QC is a real ad. I’ve seen this seller before. That Toronto ad though is gone, and the same pics are now in the scam ad in Edmonton.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Louis Debly said:


> I just messaged him too, says he needs quick cash due to his daughter's medical bills



In a country with socialized medicine.


----------



## Guitarzan68 (Dec 16, 2019)

colchar said:


> In a country with socialized medicine.


Yup! And he pulled the ad minutes after texting me back....hopefully nobody fell for it


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

This is the fellow offering to trade straight for my Jr. Went by the name of Jake. Not sure if it's a different person altogether: 2008 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul R8 VOS | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## 40fives (Mar 23, 2018)

Called him on the scam, he responded by insinuating my mother was a prostitute then threatening to kill me.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

40fives said:


> Called him on the scam, he responded by insinuating my mother was a prostitute then threatening to kill me.


Wow. He got really personal with you. He just told me that I was a loser


----------



## 40fives (Mar 23, 2018)

I might have told him to get a job and quit being a cancer to society. ‍♂


----------



## Guitarzan68 (Dec 16, 2019)

40fives said:


> Called him on the scam, he responded by insinuating my mother was a prostitute then threatening to kill me.


My conversation went quite similar (only he wished my mother a horrible death) and I wasn't even rude to him, lol. Karma is a bitch, hope he gets what's coming to him.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

StevieMac said:


> This is the fellow offering to trade straight for my Jr. Went by the name of Jake. Not sure if it's a different person altogether: 2008 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul R8 VOS | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


This is different from the Blainville seller. If it's real it's one serial number off the Blainville guitar. Possibly legit, with pics stolen and put up in Toronto and Edmonton?

TO ad still up... though..


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not great at spotting fakes but the les paul signature on the headstock looked off. too close to the gibson logo. Other than that I can see how someone would be fooled. Guitar looks pretty nice.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> This is different from the Blainville seller. If it's real it's one serial number off the Blainville guitar. Possibly legit, with pics stolen and put up in Toronto and Edmonton?
> 
> TO ad still up... though..



I suspected it was a legit seller I was corresponding with, based on their friendly & appropriate commentary. This other person sounds like a real POS however.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Got it. So there might actually be 2 of these for sale right now.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> This is the fellow offering to trade straight for my Jr. Went by the name of Jake. Not sure if it's a different person altogether: 2008 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul R8 VOS | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


Yeah... I was chatting with Jake about trades at one point as well. Talked on the phone a few times as well. No reason to suspect any shenanigans...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gearlovin (Apr 9, 2013)

If it's of any help,

The Jake one used to be mine.
Seller is legit as far as I know. I didn't deal with him but my friend didm

Saw he posted here in TO also but same posting.

Probably doesn't accept trade cause he don't want to deal with Kijiji trading crowd.

Great guitar.

Envoyé de mon SM-G973W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Did anyone call the authorities on the Edmonton one?

What to do if I've Been Scammed | Kijiji Helpdesk


----------

